# What are these???



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

A friend of mine gave me some of her mother's stash, i found these three pieces along with half made sweater, i could not figure out what are these for. has any one seen any think like them before or know what are they used for? one is about 8 inches and the other two about 6 inches.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You got me. Haven't a clue.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought those were the hair pins... for when you do the french twist or buns.

Maybe she used it to keep her hair up?


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Maybe homemade cable needle?


----------



## jillb (Feb 15, 2012)

They look like a cable needle I used to have, but a bit longer. It was much easier to use than the straight ones you see nowadays.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have seen them before but not in sewing. You use them to hold down garden pots so they won't turn over in the wind.


----------



## Patdrin (Feb 16, 2012)

I have some of those from my mom's stash too! They are cable needles. Mine are a little shorter than yours. 
Patty


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes definitely old cable needles


----------



## brendagzz (Jan 18, 2012)

I thought those looked like the thing you use for hairpin lace crochet.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Those are for making hairpin lace, which you do with one of those and a crochet hook.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

cable needles I also have the pins for keeping stitches on they were my nana's and would be over 100 years old


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

some kind of blocking pins?


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

I concur. They are for hairpin lace.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Hairpin lace. That craft kind of went out of style in the early 1960's. Although I'm sure there are still some that do it.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

In the 1800's and up until about 1950 that was what we used for hairpin lace. Since only one end is open (until today's double ended), one had to be very aware of the direction they were working.


----------



## brendagzz (Jan 18, 2012)

I thought that was the hair pin lace, you can create beautiful things with it.

http://number19.wordpress.com/2011/08/29/free-crochet-pattern-hairpin-lace-crochet-hairbandheadband/


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

They may have been used for hairpin lace. Originally thin rods were bent into a 'hairpin' shape and used. Now a kind of 'loom' is used, two straight thin rods, that fit into plastic ends, where you can adjust the distance between the two rods, for different size lace.


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Things:

I use to crochet, Hairpin lace and that is what I used. You start the lace at the bent end, so the lace will fall off the open end.
scrubsewer


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Google hairpin lace. It's an old form of crocheting lace. I've seen books where ladies in the 1800's used actual hairpis and very fine thread to make lace trims. The trims were used for under garments.


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

i have just recently found similar in a box i inherited and one was brand new and still attached to its paperwork and have instructions for use somewhere.if not then i gave it to my mum as she belongs to a womans crafting group of senior citizens(all over 80 and lady died last week 99years young)if u have an elderly friend u might find she can remember how!???to use them .have seen some finished works by these friends of mum's


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

i have just recently found similar in a box i inherited and one was brand new and still attached to its paperwork and have instructions for use somewhere.if not then i gave it to my mum as she belongs to a womans crafting group of senior citizens(all over 80 and lady died last week 99years young)if u have an elderly friend u might find she can remember how!???to use them .have seen some finished works by these friends of mum's


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

brendagzz said:


> I thought those looked like the thing you use for hairpin lace crochet.


I think so, too. In fact, I've used something like them, not so thick around.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well., after reading everybody's opinion here, I would say you ahve found the magic tool. Look at all the uses it has!
I agree that it is a cable hook..or it could be a hairpin lace tool.....


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Well Thank you all for your thoughts.
it seems this little pin is magic that has too many functions, and up to me to decide how to put it to work emmmmm....
I deccided that i want it to use for cable holder because it was in a stash that has a half sweater made with 3 different cable pattern, however i have never done cable before any ideas where to start and what is the easiest cable patern for beginers 
thanks


----------



## Gma8 (Sep 12, 2011)

I also found some of these in a box of knitting/crochet things given to me by a friend when her mother passed away. My guess was right - hairpin lace. My first afghan was in hairpin lace many years ago..........My 14 year old GD made one for her 4-H project last year ( baby afghan in pastel colors for a new cousin) and took home best exhibit, best of show, and trophy. Judge had never seen hairpin lace and kept the pattern.


----------



## jillb (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd say do a scarf or mittens with just a single simple cable.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW! They sound like a must have multipurpose tool!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely for hairpin lace-i used to use them.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

holders of some sort


----------



## chicki (Jan 23, 2012)

I think they are for doing hairpin lace. I have a shawl a friend made me. The pins she used looked very much like these.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

reminds me of hairpin lace needles, but I don't know where mine have got off to.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hairpin_lace.JPG


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes, they are for making hairpin lace.


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

cable needles


----------



## justknit (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art5429.asp


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

I think it is more of a cable needle than hairpain lace. I have the hair pin lace loom it is not as small and narrow as these.
I am convinced that they are cable holders.


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

I, too, would have said cable needles. Okay hairpin lace holders that would in my house be used as cable needles


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

looks like very old cable hooks or stitch holders


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Those are for making Hairpin Lace.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know how to do it, but I think these are used to make hairpin lace. You wrap the yarn around the pins. It's some kind of crochet.

Take a look.......

http://www.stitchdiva.com/tutorials/hairpin-lace/tools-required

Virginia


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi ! I have them , I use them for Hair Pin Lace
Marie50


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe cable holders?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe they are for making lace (hairpin lace)..


----------



## emjaspina (Jan 14, 2012)

These are old-fashioned stitch holders for knitting cables, at least that is what my mother used them for


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

You use them to crochet hairpin lace.


----------



## ariefb (Apr 15, 2011)

Hairpin lace pins using fine threads like crochet or tatting threads


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

They are for making hairpin lace.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Yes that is what they are called, I could not find the name. Never tried anything like that though.


----------



## mlletricot (Dec 11, 2011)

They are definitely for hairpin lace - probably quite old


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

Some one has probably already told you but, I believe you have hair pin lace needles. I have used them years ago and you can find instructions in many places. hope this helped Gwen


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely hair pin lace- maybe there will a retro run and they will be popular again. You never know.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I love all of the ideas of how they can be used.... no matter what they are


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Let me know if someone wants to sell one or more. I would like the small size for thread hairpin lace.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

yes id say hair pin lace, tho im new to hair pin lace i bought a hair pin lace set of ebay. its the new type, i made a lovely shawl from it, think the pic is on forum somewere


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I think they are hairpins for making hairpin lace. Hairpin lace is a lovely crochet pattern and used for decorating - more of a border or applied trim, I think. My mother made it but I don't remember much else about it.
I was in my LYS yesterday and there were larger ones like this and scarves made using them. Very pretty.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

stitch holders homemade..?????



new knitter said:


> A friend of mine gave me some of her mother's stash, i found these three pieces along with half made sweater, i could not figure out what are these for. has any one seen any think like them before or know what are they used for? one is about 8 inches and the other two about 6 inches.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Look like Cable Needles to me.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

That's what I think they are also.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

they may have been used as st holders


----------



## Knotty Nora (Jan 27, 2012)

new knitter said:


> A friend of mine gave me some of her mother's stash, i found these three pieces along with half made sweater, i could not figure out what are these for. has any one seen any think like them before or know what are they used for? one is about 8 inches and the other two about 6 inches.


I don't know what they were used for originally,but if they are reasonably flexible, they could be used ideally for grafting shoulder seams instead of using three needles or when doing Kitchener stitch. They would be super for grafting a drop sleeve onto a shoulder. The sleeve stitches on one side and pick up stitches on the other, then stitch or knit together. What a super find.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

grandday said:


> Maybe homemade cable needle?


 :thumbup:


----------



## doris m russo (Jan 1, 2012)

I have some of those. I use them for holding stitches in the back or front as requested on the patterns, usually for cable knitting.

I hope it helps.

Keep on knitting

doris


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

My forst thought was hairpin lace.....


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I have some from my MIL's stash and I thought they were cable needles..


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Hairpin lace. That craft kind of went out of style in the early 1960's. Although I'm sure there are still some that do it.


I agree, hairpin lace. These were hand made probably, quite old and way, way too long to be cable needles. I remember back in the 60's my mother tried making an afghan using these. I say tried because she rarely finished a project and why she chose afghans to make is a mystery because they do take a long time and persistence. Maybe just the pleasure of knitting or doing something with your hands was a factor. The looms they use now are much wider and make the project much easier or quicker--here is a site to see how it is done: http://needlework.craftgossip.com/category/needlework-general-news/hairpin-lace/


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

ksojerio said:


> I concur. They are for hairpin lace.[/quote
> 
> Yup !! Hairpin lace


----------



## cbacon (Oct 8, 2011)

i believe they are cable holders. put yarn loops on these and move foreward or backward depending on the cable pattern.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

look like cable needles to me


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are hairpin lace tools..


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a couple I inherited from my grandmother. They look like older type hairpin lace needles, but I've never seen hairpin lace made quite that small. The ones I have would make hairpin lace about an inch wide at most. The only hairpin lace I've seen in person was about 4 inches wide. If anyone has pictures of smaller hairpin lace, I'd love to see them. I might give it a try with the ones I have.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I found this online under antique hairpin lace tools.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

They look like the forms used to make hairpin lace, which is a method of hooking yarn/thread/string back and forth between the rungs of such form (with a crochet hook) and in such manner that forms lace.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

This is exactly what this tool is. I shall try to attach an ad for them by Red Heart. Google hairpinlace, there are YouTube videos showing how it is done. I haven't seen any of this in a very long time.



brendagzz said:


> I thought those looked like the thing you use for hairpin lace crochet.


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

I had some of those years ago when I was in the UK they were a little smaller and are used for cable


----------



## guildweaver (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree that they are probably For hairpin lace. I use them all the time to make baby blankets and lap throws. It is an easily portable craft. I do it while riding the bus.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe stitch holders made from bent wire clothes hangers.


----------



## bessie (Dec 12, 2011)

I think these are hair pins, people with long hair used to have their hair in a bun and these were to secure thr bun to stop it falling down no doubt if she was a knitter she used them for knitting too, for holding stitches while doing cables.


----------



## bessie (Dec 12, 2011)

I think they are hair pins, people with long hair that had it in a bun used to secure it with these hair pins to stop it falling down, if she was a knitter she would use them for holding cable stitch.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Hairpin Lace - beautiful old technique. Those are not cable needles.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

They cannot be for hairpin lace as they are two narrow. Hairpin lace uses a sliding bar that allows for making increasingly wider pieces of lace. I have done hairpin lace for several projects and own several vintage lace makers and those are not like any I have seen.


----------



## hijakes (May 24, 2011)

for sure, hairpin lace


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I think they may be used for hairpin lace. I have seen them used, but I do not remember how to do it.


----------



## DarlinJill (Feb 17, 2012)

I tbink my grandmother used pins like this to make hair pin lace. Never saw her using them - just the finished projecylts


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree, along with a crochet hook, it's for making hairpin lace.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

curler pins to fix your do.


----------



## alphawings1 (Feb 17, 2012)

They are definitely used to make cables. If they were hairpin lace pins, they would be wider apart. My mother had some, they were made from hangers and bent to the size needed. "Back in the day" when pennies were scarce and necessity ruled, you made what you needed.


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

They are an older version of Hairpin lace. This is the kind I learned on. Don't know whose they were, just found them in an old trunk when I was a kid. Fortunately along with a battered instruction leaflet. A fairly recent copy of Piecework has a photo of lace being done on an actual for your hair hairpin.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> Those are for making hairpin lace, which you do with one of those and a crochet hook.


that is exactly what i thought too. my grandmother had some


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

brendagzz said:


> I thought those looked like the thing you use for hairpin lace crochet.


Yes, I think you are right.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That's what I was going to say they were. Something to do with gardening.



Country Bumpkins said:


> I have seen them before but not in sewing. You use them to hold down garden pots so they won't turn over in the wind.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, it appears you can use them for about anything you want to from gardening to hairpin lace, to cable knitting, to holding up you hair-do! Let necessity dictate....


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah!! for that comment


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, no doubt about it, Hairpin lace


----------



## dart (Jul 6, 2011)

I have one of those from grandmother is for hair pin lace, i still use it once in a while


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Doing a search for hairpin lace notions, one can see all types of devices to make the lace, even all widths. Not all of the hairpin lace devices have a sliding bar. Variety is so interesting, isn't it? 


umozabeads said:


> They cannot be for hairpin lace as they are two narrow. Hairpin lace uses a sliding bar that allows for making increasingly wider pieces of lace. I have done hairpin lace for several projects and own several vintage lace makers and those are not like any I have seen.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> Those are for making hairpin lace, which you do with one of those and a crochet hook.


Yes, she is right.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

That's what I thought when viewing .... Some kind of lace pin or needle!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Absolutely for hairpin lace - I have one and have used it many times. I use it for delicate edgings as it is less than 1 inch wide.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

new knitter said:


> A friend of mine gave me some of her mother's stash, i found these three pieces along with half made sweater, i could not figure out what are these for. has any one seen any think like them before or know what are they used for? one is about 8 inches and the other two about 6 inches.


I have a stitch holder that is shaped like these, you only need something on the ends so the stitches don't come off. My holder has an "S" shaped plastic that slips over the ends at the curves. Works real well. Could use these as stitch holders by wrapping a wide rubber band around each end. Wide rubber band would be easier to get on and off than a narrow rubber band.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Absolutely for hairpin lace - I have one and have used it many times. I use it for delicate edgings as it is less than 1 inch wide.


This has intrigued me because it is quite simple and something "new" again. Can you share photos of your work?


----------



## hildi (Apr 12, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> In the 1800's and up until about 1950 that was what we used for hairpin lace. Since only one end is open (until today's double ended), one had to be very aware of the direction they were working.


Definitely used for 'hairpin lace'. Mostly shawls, scarves, throws and afghans were made in the hairpin design.


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

CaroleJS said:


> new knitter said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine gave me some of her mother's stash, i found these three pieces along with half made sweater, i could not figure out what are these for. has any one seen any think like them before or know what are they used for? one is about 8 inches and the other two about 6 inches.
> ...


I have one of these too from my mother's or grandmother's tools. I believe mine is a stitch holder. Mine also had a lastic stopper at the oepn end. I supose you could use them for whatever you want. I found mine packaged along with other stitch holders.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

They are used for hairpin lace. I don't know how it's done but a friend gave me a beautiful baby blanket made of it when my oldest son was born.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

They are not cable needles. In a cable needle, one side is definitely shorter than the other side.


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

I think they are for hair pin lace.
It is use with a crochet hook.


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

I made a shawl with mohair yarn in the late '40s - still
have it. Can't remember how, but it still is gorgeous and
very warm. Nice to see things come back - we just have to
wait long enough. Yes I would say too, that those U-shaped
needles are for hairpin lace - you can also use them for
cables. Have fun knitting and crocheting - LOL - Helga


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

new knitter said:


> A friend of mine gave me some of her mother's stash, i found these three pieces along with half made sweater, i could not figure out what are these for. has any one seen any think like them before or know what are they used for? one is about 8 inches and the other two about 6 inches.


they look like the old stitch holders my grandmother used to use ,way back when i was little


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00188&cat_id=308

http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00186&cat_id=308

http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00187&cat_id=308

Hairpin lace never really goes out of style - it is always sitting on the back burner waiting for new crafters. This is true of a great many crafts from down the ages.


----------



## dkclaw (Jan 2, 2012)

My cable needle is bent also, and I love it. The straight ones tend to fall out. Could those things have something to do with haripin lce?


----------



## dkclaw (Jan 2, 2012)

My cable needle is bent also, and I love it. The straight ones tend to fall out. Could those things have something to do with haripin lce?


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Are they for hair pin crochet


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> Maybe stitch holders made from bent wire clothes hangers.


If you notice the staple on the right side of the photo on page 1, you can see how the crook is not 'machine made'. All of these are most likely made of the old fashioned clothes hangers, they were made of a larger gauge wire. You can also see the 'home made' by looking at the ends, they are finished in an irregular fashion.

I have inserted a photo of only one (I don't know how many I actually have) that my Dad made for me or my Mom from a white painted clothes hanger. This one is just over 1/2" wide (about 1.3 cm). He would make a stabilizer from smaller wire. You can see it below the staple (I removed it so that you could see the shape) and it held the long ends of the staple firmly so that all the stitches were uniform. I cherish the ones that I have because I lost my Dad at 89 several years ago.

I use a very tiny thread, size 160 Coron made in Japan. The crochet hook is size 0.4mm, equals size 16 US. This will be used in multiple rounds of the hairpin lace in a very elaborate pattern for a wedding handkerchief to be given to our granddaughter. To keep the work in progress clean, I remove the finished lace from the staple from time to time and insert it in the small plastic bag. When working at this gauge it takes a long time to finish enough lace and then to crochet it in the pattern. I also make the very thin cotton or silk handkerchief hemmed using thread that is about size 200.

Hope this helps to give a little more clarity to the question.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for posting the picture. When you're done, could you please post the finished handkerchief? I think my grandmother must have used one, because the one I have is from her tatting and crocheting box.


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, i love your work, it is so delicate.
I would love to see the finished product. Your Granddaugther is so blessed. Congrats on the big day.



iris925 said:


> Dimples16 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe stitch holders made from bent wire clothes hangers.
> ...


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Needles for doing cable stitching.

Ramona


----------



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

They are old fashioned cable needles


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

When i seen them I thought of the hair pin lace also.


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I was going to say hair pin lace or broom stick lace?


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

they are used for making hairpin lace


----------



## busterandjake (Sep 24, 2011)

To me they look like the things you wrap strips of material cut about 2 or 3 inches wide and wind it around these, then sew down the centre onto a backing and keep winding and sewing flat until the lenth of your backing to make the old rugs. then you cut down the sides or just slip it off the make the old rag rug you still see sometime around. Is that clear, you may have to have seen the old rugs to clear this up.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Definitely hairpin lace.


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Very interesting, have never seen or heard of it before. Do you have a picture or something to see it. you get me now!!!



busterandjake said:


> To me they look like the things you wrap strips of material cut about 2 or 3 inches wide and wind it around these, then sew down the centre onto a backing and keep winding and sewing flat until the lenth of your backing to make the old rugs. then you cut down the sides or just slip it off the make the old rag rug you still see sometime around. Is that clear, you may have to have seen the old rugs to clear this up.


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

They look like cable stitch holders to me but I could be wrong. :?: :thumbup:


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

At first I thought the hairpin lace but realized they were not wide enough. I can go along with the cable needle idea-why not!


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

Look like Hairpin Lace Pins to me


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

You are right they are narrow, less than an inch wide.



newquay said:


> At first I thought the hairpin lace but realized they were not wide enough. I can go along with the cable needle idea-why not!


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

Refer to the previous page to see how the very narrow hairpin looms are used.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have had a number of persons on this forum request updates and photos as I work on the hairpin lace wedding handkerchief for our granddaughter. As it will be somewhat slow going because of the amount of intricate work involved, I have decided to use PM's and email (please don't put your private email on this forum, send me a PM please) directly to those interested. The submissions would be too far apart in time to make sense if placed on a KP forum.

I have begun a list of those that have already expressed interest and will be happy to add your name to the list as well.


----------



## memomgini (Feb 28, 2011)

They are for making hairpin lace. I have made several items over the years using them, including a baby blanket for my youngest when she was a baby, a shrug for myself when I was a teenager, and several shawls. Hairpin lace is a long strip with loops down both sides, made with a crochet hook, as you wind the yarn around the 'hairpin'. The strips are then joined, either by crocheting the loops together to form a sort of striped pattern, or, as in the baby blanket I made, the loops are woven together in a set pattern to get a braided effect. It is a very interesting thing to work with, and joining the strips is sort of like making a mile-a-minute afghan.


----------



## memomgini (Feb 28, 2011)

memomgini said:


> They are for making hairpin lace. I have made several items over the years using them, including a baby blanket for my youngest when she was a baby, a shrug for myself when I was a teenager, and several shawls. Hairpin lace is a long strip with loops down both sides, made with a crochet hook, as you wind the yarn around the 'hairpin'. The strips are then joined, either by crocheting the loops together to form a sort of striped pattern, or, as in the baby blanket I made, the loops are woven together in a set pattern to get a braided effect. It is a very interesting thing to work with, and joining the strips is sort of like making a mile-a-minute afghan.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> Those are for making hairpin lace, which you do with one of those and a crochet hook.


Yes, hairpin lace, my mother had some similar to these but they very very small ones. The ones ladies used to use to secure their buns. She make beautiful table cloth with them. Sorry, don't have any pictures to show.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Could they be old cable needles.


----------

